

Microsoft Announcing New Bounty Programs - jjguy
http://blogs.technet.com/b/bluehat/archive/2013/06/19/heart-of-blue-gold-announcing-new-bounty-programs.aspx

======
notjustanymike
I would like to offer up a cross-browser visibility bug. The text in this
article is unreadable across all browsers and systems.

~~~
suyash
Which browser specifically? Proof (screen shot)?

